# Not Cool Enough In My 2005 25Rss



## Lukasz Stanczyk (Jul 2, 2012)

I have bought my 2005 25RSS 6 months ago and love it except for not being able to get enough out of the air conditioner. I set the remote to cool with high fan @ 75 degrees. Everythign seems to work , air temp out of the duct is about 20 degrees less than outside temp the unit does not freeze yet the inside of the camper is ubmearably hot. I was told by an AC professional that this unit is too small for this camper, but i can't get over the fact that manufacturer put it there and there are not too many complaints about it being too hot so either there is something obvious i am missing or the unit really is too small. Any thoughts?


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

You didn't say if it is just during the day or not. If it's working good after the sun goes down make sure you keep all sunlight out of the TT. If I can't get a shady spot, I keep all blinds shut, keep bathroom door shut (skylight lets way too much heat in) and I stick a little pillow in roof vent.

On a recent trip it was 98 outside and 75 inside. At night I had it down to 68.


----------



## Lukasz Stanczyk (Jul 2, 2012)

RDS said:


> You didn't say if it is just during the day or not. If it's working good after the sun goes down make sure you keep all sunlight out of the TT. If I can't get a shady spot, I keep all blinds shut, keep bathroom door shut (skylight lets way too much heat in) and I stick a little pillow in roof vent.
> 
> On a recent trip it was 98 outside and 75 inside. At night I had it down to 68.


It is both during daytime and nighttime. I have tried dropping the awning and kept all blinds shut. Bathroom door was shut all the time. I have tried taking the vent covers off and for last 4 hours i have been running without them in my driveway as a test. I have also looked into ducts to see if there was any tearing there but they all seem solid.


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

If you have an accurate thermometer, check the temp of the air entering the return of the AC. Then, measure the temp of the air coming out of the AC. The difference in the two readings should be about 20 degrees. If not, you have an AC problem. Let us know what reading you get.


----------



## Lukasz Stanczyk (Jul 2, 2012)

Joe/GA said:


> If you have an accurate thermometer, check the temp of the air entering the return of the AC. Then, measure the temp of the air coming out of the AC. The difference in the two readings should be about 20 degrees. If not, you have an AC problem. Let us know what reading you get.


The difference is ~20 degrees.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

You never said where you are located, if you are in the south somewhere where the temp is 100 plus it is probably doing all it can do. IMHO


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

Lukasz Stanczyk said:


> If you have an accurate thermometer, check the temp of the air entering the return of the AC. Then, measure the temp of the air coming out of the AC. The difference in the two readings should be about 20 degrees. If not, you have an AC problem. Let us know what reading you get.


The difference is ~20 degrees.
[/quote]

Just as a comparison I fired up my a/c (I think we have the same a/c unit) It was 95 degrees outside in full sun, 93 in the camper and after 15 minutes the duct closest to the unit was putting out 53 degree air.

I think mine is working pretty good considering the conditions.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Lukasz Stanczyk said:


> I have bought my 2005 25RSS 6 months ago and love it except for not being able to get enough out of the air conditioner. I set the remote to cool with high fan @ 75 degrees. Everythign seems to work , air temp out of the duct is about 20 degrees less than outside temp the unit does not freeze yet the inside of the camper is ubmearably hot. I was told by an AC professional that this unit is too small for this camper, but i can't get over the fact that manufacturer put it there and there are not too many complaints about it being too hot so either there is something obvious i am missing or the unit really is too small. Any thoughts?


Depending on heat/humidity/sun, this can be a problem. We were at the beach, last August (Gulf Coast), and it was about 100 degrees and we were in the broiling sun. Went to Dollar General, bought all the windshield sunshields I could find and some duct tape. Covered skylights, windows, had vent pillows, already. Got a 30' Thor ACE motorhome, and it has the same unit yours does, is not wired for a second unit, and if it was, wouldn't carry it (would need to be 50 AMP). This helped, but far from solved the problem. You need to be sure to keep doors closed as much as possible, too. I'm thinking of trading to a 5th wheel with 2 a/c units or a motorhome with 2 a/c units and 50 amp service. Live in N GA mountains, but it's been 105, here, this past week!!
Darlene


----------



## Lukasz Stanczyk (Jul 2, 2012)

danny285 said:


> You never said where you are located, if you are in the south somewhere where the temp is 100 plus it is probably doing all it can do. IMHO


I am in South Dakota.


----------



## Lukasz Stanczyk (Jul 2, 2012)

Ok so I combined all advice i could find and tried the following

1. Covered furnace heat registers with rugs
2. All blinds down
3. bathroom door closed 
4. all lights inside off
5. awning down
6. one door locked so kids do not open too much
7. popped covers off vents. 
8. rear duct extends past the vent - i plugged it at the vent.
9. first turned AC on dry and then switched to cool. 
10. Made sure my slide outs were all the way out so the seal would actually seal the inside of the camper. (My wife did not pull the back slide far enough last time I have noticed.

That made camping at 95F not bad. I was able to get inside temp to 75F. I will continue trying. Also found this and will give it a try. I am thinking of putting it either under the table or under the lower bunk:
http://www.instructables.com/id/Keep-Me-Cool-Portable-Air-Conditioning-Cooler-120V/


----------



## Joe/GA (Aug 14, 2009)

Something is not right with your system. The differential says your system is working OK, but you are not getting the cooling that you should be getting. I wish I could tell you what is wrong. I had a 30 RLS with the 13.5 K AC and it cooled better than what you are describing. One thing that I found by accident is that the cold air leaving my AC was blowing into the attic because the duct was not properly sealed. Just a thought. Hope you get it figured out.


----------

